# Safe arrival...



## CluckCluck (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quick note to let people here know that my niece arrived safe and sound last week. I got a lot of advise and support on here when I was going through the egg donation process... so thank you all!


----------



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

What fabulous news! That's so lovely. Thank you for coming back to update us.  

Allie x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Congratulations! 

Kay xxx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi Cluckcluck....I don't know you but I was just having a read though and came across your amazing story. It has made me cry  
What a journey you and your sister have been on. I have one sister and we are both struggling to get pregnant. We had a very teary couple of phone calls where we sobbed down the phone to each other and both said that we would donate eggs or be a surrogate for the other if it came down to it. I love my sister so much and take inspiration from your story. It's such a selfless act....and one I wouldn't hesitate to do in a heartbeat.
I hope you get together with your sister and get to meet your beautiful niece soon.
The World seems a bit nicer place when you hear about people like you.  
nvb xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

So true nvb!

Kay xxx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Cluck cluck - that's great news.  I'm so glad it worked for you both in the end.  Congratulations to you and your sister
Essex Girl x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so pleased!


----------



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

An amazing story and you deserve a seat with the angels!

Lou xx


----------

